# Hard to get into reverse



## mzillinger (Jan 2, 2009)

My 06 SE-R is a 6 speed. It is very hard to get it into reverse. It goes into reverse on the 3rd or 4th try. All other gears it will go into easily. Any ideas?


----------



## nowboarding (Jan 18, 2009)

It could be a number of things causing the problem, however, I have found that unscrewing the shiftknob very slightly ( 1/16th turn counter clockwise ) helps with this on my 6-speed SE-R.


----------

